# 2018 Worst Rated Pitbull Dry Foods



## ilovemypitty2 (Jul 24, 2018)

My Pit's dog food made the list... Any recommendations? I have been feeding my Pit Gravy Train for over 4 years now and it's time for a change...

https://www.thedogdigest.com/dog-food-review/top-20-worst-dry-dog-food-brands-for-2017


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There are so many better foods out there. If you're on a tight budget you could look into Taste of the Wild or Diamond Naturals. The average a little over a dollar a pound.


----------



## Ausra (Jul 14, 2018)

My dogs are currently on Pure Balance dog food. It's grain free and they love it. It's made by Wal-Mart and its about $40 for a 30 lb bag. Anyone else use that brand?


----------



## dafrayser (Jun 21, 2018)

I found the food that my 10 year old Maltese has eaten her entire life on the list as well. So I gradually switched her to one of the higher brand foods. Two weeks later she had seizures and didn't eat for two days after. I went right out and bought the "bad" food. She ate the next day and no issues since. That was this past fall. When I got my Pit puppy in June I asked the Vet about food, wanting to make sure I started her out right from the beginning. His advice said as long as I don't change her diet too often and add whole foods (chicken, veggies) throughout the week she should be just fine. Now I cook an extra chicken breast and veggies and add to their food bowls a few times a week and they are both thriving.


----------



## blackpitowner (Jul 15, 2018)

Taste of the wild is middle of the line food. If you want to give your dog higher quality then go with orijen or just make your own dog food. I make my dogs their own food and use orijen as a backup. 

It's not hard to do it. I make mine with:
1. 3 pounds - Ground lean hamburger beef or lamb.
2. 1 steak; KC steak/new york/t-bone
3. 1 pound Duck
4. Beef or pork heart
5. Beef or pork liver 
6. 12 hard boiled eggs with shell 
7. 1 cup of rice white or brown
8. 1 cup of mix veggies
9. 3 pounds of bone marrow 
10. 1 container of blueberries 

Cook with beef stock in a couple pressure . Pan cook the hamburger with no oil. Use a vitamix blender and blend everything but the hamburger. Add all your ingredients together and you have food for 3 or 4 days and repeat. I add a cup of orjien red or tundra to the wet food I when its feeding time so its not just wet dog food. I leave orijen in her food bowl so if shes ever hungry she has something in between meals. 

When traveling, orijen makes freeze dried dog patties and all u have to do is add warm water and wait a few minutes. They make freeze dried treats also in case you wanted to know a good treat brand. Dont get those treats made by the big name brands, total crap. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Honestly if your looking to switch without breaking the bank I would recommend Rachel Ray's dog food. When i got my divorce I suffered a huge income change and this food saved me from bad coats and upset tummys. This isn't the best food money can buy but it is certainly better then any listed on the link above


----------

